# superchips



## ESG111 (Oct 13, 2007)

looking to sup up my 06 GTO but wanna do it right what is the best way to do it i am lookin at a diablo performance chip but was not sure if thats the best way to go and if it is what is needed to get the best tune + more HP am lookin for more at the wheel


----------



## gawexp (Nov 13, 2007)

Firtst I do not believe that Diablo makes a chip. They do make a programer, which I have and do not highly reccomend it as it is just O.K.

If I were you or had to do it again I would definately go with HP they are great and the same price. You do need access to a lap top.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Have to agree on the Diablo programer. I bought one, went through all the settings, options & directions and just did not think it cut the mustard. Gave it to a friend and opted for the professional tune; could not be more pleased...:agree



gawexp said:


> Firtst I do not believe that Diablo makes a chip. They do make a programer, which I have and do not highly reccomend it as it is just O.K.
> 
> If I were you or had to do it again I would definately go with HP they are great and the same price. You do need access to a lap top.


----------



## ESG111 (Oct 13, 2007)

well thanks so there any thing that will help me get more rwhp othere charge or mess the the top end of the LS2


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*SuperChips*

I purchased the superchips programmer flaspaq. That was the very first mod to my car minus the vinyl inlays and tinted windows. I noticed a big differnce in throttle response and while kickin' the goat a little bit, the engine even sounded more aggressive. I've had other programmers for other vehicles in past and have to say, by far that the superchips made a significant difference. You can log data from your car with it and download upgrades through your computer as well. Upgrades meaning an upgraded program for your specified vehicle. Gonna get her dynoed this spring. With the other simple upgrades below, my goat has come alive!!


----------



## collegeGTOkid (Mar 3, 2008)

when you got the car professionally tuned did they tell you what all they played with? timing, air/fuel? Did they put her on the dyno and made pulls? jw how and who you got it done by and what they can change that you cant yourself with the programmer...

Thanks



PDQ GTO said:


> Have to agree on the Diablo programer. I bought one, went through all the settings, options & directions and just did not think it cut the mustard. Gave it to a friend and opted for the professional tune; could not be more pleased...:agree


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I just received an email back from ACA Performance in Delaware, they told me they could further tune my goat manually using the SuperChips programmer on the dyno. They told me it can be done in about an hour. They told me to Dyno Tune the goat with my programmer will cost $150.00 per hour. I'm sure they will take their time and make it a full hour. Right now I just have the Superchips quick performance tune programmed on the goats computer. I dont know enough to go into it manually and mess with shift points, rev limiter, spark/fuel ratio etc. I did however raise the Speed limiter along with the pre-programmed performance tune.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*A reply from Superchips Forum*

Here is a reply form superchips forum that some may like to look at. I asked them what the level of speed limiter is raised to at highest value as well as rev limiter. Here was their response:


We raise the speed limiter to basically 250+mph 
The rev limiter we raise to 6800rpms. 
Ron

RON @ SUPERCHIPS



Joined: 25 Jul 2006
Posts: 4275
Location: SUPERCHIPS
Posted: 17 Mar 2008 12:46 Post subject:	
We raise the speed limiter to basically 250+mph 
The rev limiter we raise to 6800rpms. 
Ron
_________________
STAY TUNED!!!!! 
[email protected] 
1-888-227-2447 EX 7019


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Superchips power gain for LS2*

Here is reported power gain for LS2 GTO:

LS-2 GTO 
6.0L=20.4hp and 26.8ftlbs of torque at the rear wheels
_________________


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Here is reported power gain for LS2 GTO:
> 
> LS-2 GTO
> 6.0L=20.4hp and 26.8ftlbs of torque at the rear wheels
> _________________



Do you know what it is for the LS1? By the way, thanks for the valuable information. I also like my SC tuner, it made a notable difference in performance, although I have had problems downloading stuff from online. It's a simple tuner that makes a difference. One day when I get money for some bolt-ons, I'll get a dyno tune, but in the meantime it's a great tuner for someone like me and you with just a KN filter drop-in. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

YeloTXGoat38 said:


> Do you know what it is for the LS1? By the way, thanks for the valuable information. I also like my SC tuner, it made a notable difference in performance, although I have had problems downloading stuff from online. It's a simple tuner that makes a difference. One day when I get money for some bolt-ons, I'll get a dyno tune, but in the meantime it's a great tuner for someone like me and you with just a KN filter drop-in. :cheers


Yes, here is a post from Ron at the Superchips forum. If you have superchips you can register on their forum. They have a special section for GM cars etc. Here is what Ron posted about the LS1:

15HP and 14 ftlbs of torque at the wheels 

The shifts will be crisp and extended, rev and speed limiter raised. 
Part #2825 
Ron


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Superchips Page*

Here is the link where the forum and updates are for the Superchips Programmer:

http://www.flashpaq.com/index.phtml


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

ESG111 said:


> looking to sup up my 06 GTO but wanna do it right what is the best way to do it i am lookin at a diablo performance chip but was not sure if thats the best way to go and if it is what is needed to get the best tune + more HP am lookin for more at the wheel


I have not heard of any CHIPs for the 04-06 GTO except for the $10.00 junk that is for sale on EBAY. You must be thinking of a hand help programmer.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I just watch horse power TV and they tuned a FI `98 camero. With a laptop they advanced the timing 1 degree and gained 50 HP. 
They didn`t say what kind of tuner they were using though.


----------

